# yellow & orange alert for storms



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

over quite a bit of Spain today


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Not a lot happening at the moment:

El Tiempo. Radar - Composición Península y Baleares - Últimas 12 horas - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

country boy said:


> Not a lot happening at the moment:
> 
> El Tiempo. Radar - Composición Península y Baleares - Últimas 12 horas - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


huh - my picture disappeared!!! - must have been time-sensitive



here's a link


El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Hoy - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


actually there are less on alert now than earlier.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh man, I want storms!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Oh man, I want storms!


we just had one in our living room!!!


a 14 & an 11 year old at the end of a very loooooong holiday finally getting on each other's nerves!!


both cleaning their rooms now

seriously - I can feel the storm brewing in the sky above us - just wish it would hurry up..............


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> we just had one in our living room!!!
> 
> 
> a 14 & an 11 year old at the end of a very loooooong holiday finally getting on each other's nerves!!
> ...


Oh dear. I don't want one of those storms!!!! 
My OH was all excited when we were visting the US. He got to see a storm with a tornado warning and everything. I just want to see one here!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Oh dear. I don't want one of those storms!!!!
> My OH was all excited when we were visting the US. He got to see a storm with a tornado warning and everything. I just want to see one here!


we get tornadoes


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> we get tornadoes


Oh my. I didn't mean I want a tornado, just a nice storm with more than four claps of thunder!


----------

